# How Do You Strap Your Machine Down?



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Just wondering what you guys' use to strap your machine down, while trailering? I have 4 of those 500lb. ratchet straps. The ones that are like 1" wide,, are those enough? And are there any real "no-no's" on the machine, that you hook them to?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I use 4 of the 1500lb ratchet straps. Dont know what type of machine you got, but I put one on each side of the front and rear rack.

I like to preload the suspension as if the atv becomes part of the trailer.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

What do you mean by "preload the suspension"??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> What do you mean by "preload the suspension"??


Push down on the suspension until it bottoms completely...tighten the straps. If you don't bottom the suspesion, the weight of the machine can make the suspension bounce a bit on rough roads and cause the straps to loosen or the hook to come loose. 4 straps on each corner of the rack is sufficient. Look in Cabela's, they make some nice atv hold downs that are not straps...and they lock as well. If I were going to trailer a lot, I would look seriously at some of these set ups. You can also put some of these systems in a truck bed as well.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

When I picked up my ATV on Sat. I asked the kid at Nelsons' about strapping and loading the unit,, he told me NEVER strap the rack,, only the frame, from underneath. He also said, preloading the suspension was probably a good idea,, although a bit difficult to do by yourself.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ive been straping my machines this way for 10 years and never have had a problem.
Its very easy to preload the suspension with ratchet straps. just keep ratcheting untill you start to see the front end coming down or have guy who has a nice size beer gut sit on the front and rear racks as you tie it down.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I just may need heavier duty straps. About hooking the rack,, one of the service guys told me not to hook the rack,, one of the guys there did it last year to a customers' ATV and halfway down the road that machine was in pieces all over the road. He also told me its the only time he's actually seen it happen,, but he hears stories about it all the time.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Hummm... All I do is close the tailgate. No straps.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Leader said:


> Hummm... All I do is close the tailgate. No straps.


I have a short bed.....many of todays big bore quads...heck even some of the medium bore quads won't fit in a short bed with the tailgate up.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Well... When I use the trailer, I DO put a strap (1") on the front to keep it tight to the front of the trailer. but i have sides on the trailer. I f I didn't, one strap front & back would be enough.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Strap them down like there will be a tornado and you have to drive through it !!! That's all I can say. Last year coming home from Hubbard Lake ice fishing outing and I was unfortunately involved in a serious accident. Ended up hitting a vehicle going 50mph (me) while they were dead stopped. I drive an '04 F-150 and was towing a 4' x 8' with my 350 Yama quad strapped to it. One 1" strap on the front and two 1" straps on the back of it. She was tight to the trailer. At impact, the quad snapped all three straps like rubber bands and eneded up cartwheeling through a farmers field on the right side of the road. :yikes: :rant: Found out the hard way that auto insurance nor homeowners covers a quad, you have to have it's own specific coverage.:sad: :rant: I know this is an extreme case, but strap them down better than you think you need to, you just never know !!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Picked mine up from the dealer Sat! I asked him about using the racks as an anchor point, he said he'd never heard of a problem using the racks before. 

????


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

Coming down I75 today I seen a truck with 2 quads in the back.1 was standing straight up with only 2 small green straps that wernt even tight.What people dont understand is if you get in a wreck like the Whale did and your quad comes loose and lands on some one car you will be liable for any and all damages and injurys.Myselfe,I may go over board with my 4 per quad 2" 1500 pound straps but I want to know if my trailer comes loose or god forbid I get into a bad wreck, my quads will stay where I put them.Woody!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I use two turnbuckles, no more straps! On the trailer I have have two eye bolts mounted thru the center part of the frame. I then use an oversized (16 to 20") turnbuckle, one on the front, one on the rear On the front I hook it to the frame and torque it down. I the rear I have a shorter one and it hooks to the axle. Pretty much bullet proof as far as not movin and luckally I've never had to see how it holds up under adverse conditions. 

If your gonna use straps I'd suggest the ratchet style, you can get those much tighter than the regular tiedowns. Four is a good number, better safe than sorry. As far as the suspension goes just have some, or yourself sit on the front to "pre-load it, then tie it down. Repeat for the rear. The rack is not a good anchor point for straps, anywhere on the frame, which includes around the rear of seat is better. Good luck, have fun and be safe!


----------

